# Anyone braved it today?



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

So we've had a fair bit of snow today but I'm in for surgery on Monday so today was realistically the last chance to give my car a wash this year. Thankfully it stopped snowing for an hour or so and I managed to get it washed and dried before it started snowing again.
It was just above freezing and thankfully my hose wasn't frozen, the drive might be a little interesting later mind you. 
So anyone else brave it today?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

No, but if it needed it, I would have. Garaged for the weekend in view of the forecast. Well done though. :thumb:


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd actually done it on Thursday with a view to it being left like that, a trip down the M62 on Friday changed that though lol.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Full wash/decon then Done a 2 stage correction followed by a ceramic coating all outside


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Did think about it, but got a 160 mile journey (weather dependent) tomorrow, so rather than wash it twice in one week will just do it once on Monday. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

chongo said:


> Full wash/decon then Done a 2 stage correction followed by a ceramic coating all outside


I hope you're somewhere warm Mick or your heaters are going to be working overtime to cure it:lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

No, did consider it, but freezing and snowing on and off and I've a 420mile round trip to Edinburgh on Monday, so will try later in week...


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Come on Andy us lancastrians are made of stern stuff lol


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Wilco said:


> I hope you're somewhere warm Mick or your heaters are going to be working overtime to cure it:lol:


I am mate:thumb: in my bed dreaming :lol:


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes washed and dried in between a sprinkling of snow, had to be done to view damage as unfortunately someone rear ended the wife in the Mini on Tuesday, thankfully she's ok and the Mini took the shunt well, luckily only damage to bumper externally, not sure what will be found underneath though.


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

was prepared to do it this morning and then see tomorrows forecast for rain all day, and i have to travel tomorrow to football with my son. So decided ill only be annoyed it didn't last a day so will wash it in the rain tomorrow afternoon.:lol:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I decided to give the car a wash this afternoon as it was dry and above freezing (just)!


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm planning on braving it tomorrow depending on how white everywhere is when I wake!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Wilco said:


> Come on Andy us lancastrians are made of stern stuff lol




Might brave it tomorrow....


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

I had a spare hour between 16:00-17:00 so yes,... washed, dried, hoovered the daily just to help keep it tidy... :thumb:
In the garage now nice and clean 
It’s only abit of snow :lol:


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Did mine on Tuesday and have been off work since then so it's not turned a wheel. I keep walking past it looking and smiling. Not looking forward to getting it dirty but then again, that gives me the excuse to get back out there and do what I enjoy.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I couldn't stand it no more, only a week since my last wash and mine was minging! So, with out having any contact with the car and using only 2 products to clean. Here's my results.
A quick temperature check!









Products of choice









Some before shots
































First round a foam with green star










Watching the dirt run off









A 50/50 rinsed and not.










The rinsed all over, some dirt on the rear quarter, tailgate still prominent

































Then second round with Autofoam 

















5 minutes dwell and power rinse

















































































And then the plan was to go over it with some ONR and dry, but just as I got to this point, my mum phoned in a panic her home RCD board had gone up in smoke! And needed some urgent spares, so a quick rinse off with my DI, and the rest is history.lol. Not a single part of my body touched the motor at all, and my mum got her electrics fixed..lol


----------



## manmaths31 (Nov 30, 2017)

Looking good! Like the red accents.

I thought about doing the cars today but just used the PW to remove all the snow from them. Was working in the garage most of the day.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I washed mine today. No snow here but zero degrees. It was looking a real mess and had to be done.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, yep totally agree, needed it definitely.lol great job


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> I washed mine today. No snow here but zero degrees. It was looking a real mess and had to be done.


Nice work Mrs T. They're a lovely looking car but they don't half pick the muck up on the bulging rear arches at this time of year trying to keep ours clean when my Mrs goes cross country daily is impossible.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Wilco said:


> Nice work Mrs T. They're a lovely looking car but they don't half pick the muck up on the bulging rear arches at this time of year trying to keep ours clean when my Mrs goes cross country daily is impossible.


Lol yeah they sure do but it can't be helped this time of year. Won't me long until it starts to warm up again


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not a cat in hells chance for me, this is what awaits me outside.







.

I finish work for Xmas next Thursday so hopefully I'll wash my M2 then


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

It’s a balmy -5 here in the Scottish Borders this morning - bright blue skies and barely a breath of wind. Even well wrapped up it still feels properly cold so I’m staying inside and the cars can wait til next weekend when it should be back above freezing again.

It’s no fun trying to remove frozen snow foam or TFR off the cars when it’s this cold even if the sun is shining!!


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Well that's me done for this year. Just cleaned the interior and added two coats of Remax to the exterior . That should last for a while even though my wife intends to use my car while I'm incapacitated.
I feel strangely low now.


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

Just started to come down here and its getting colder.Im at work and we have a Jet Wash bay that used to be a full on Automated Car Wash years ago.I have Parked up in it.Its nice and warm,two buckets,Wash Mitt and some Duragloss 901 i brought with me from home.
Hot water from the jet wash in my buckets is heaven.

BB


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Big Bri said:


> Just started to come down here and its getting colder.Im at work and we have a Jet Wash bay that used to be a full on Automated Car Wash years ago.I have Parked up in it.Its nice and warm,two buckets,Wash Mitt and some Duragloss 901 i brought with me from home.
> Hot water from the jet wash in my buckets is heaven.
> 
> BB


Well that sounds perfect. Everyone round to Big bri's for their winter washes:lol:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

What do you think, lol









Sent from my VFD 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Washed again today and dried off in the garage :wave:

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/98QF6D


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Slammedorion said:


> Washed again today and dried off in the garage :wave:


Looks nice as does the garage.:thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

It's a no from me.lol


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Yep that's a garage I'm rather jealous of tbh. Car looks great too.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Welshquattro1 said:


> It's a no from me.lol


Omg lol. Tell me again matt why you have a quattro :lol:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Still not so much as a flake here on the east coast! Just wind and rain. Typical summer time weather.


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Did my car and my mate's M5 yesterday whilst he was away, was quite cold to start off with!









But once it snowed all was ok again 


















I did check the forecast to make sure I wouldn't be turning the street into an ice rink before I started spraying water everywhere!


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Wilco said:


> Omg lol. Tell me again matt why you have a quattro :lol:


It's obviously for when it snows, 4x4 and all :lol:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Not a chance here 



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I did some detailing today, managed to get a coat of soft99’s fusso on :thumb:.






It made the runners on the sledge super slick and the kids loved how fast it went :lol:.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Gave my E Class a wash yesterday even though the water was freezing so had to grit the pavement at the end of my driveway!

Snow today was underwhelming but my CLS remains covered for winter and at least the E was clean.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

BH Auto Foam via pump sprayer and TDG wheel cleaner at the local garage using their PW. Far from perfect but worst of the salt off the paintwork.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't know what you're all moaning about! I did full details of both cars - CHR on Saturday and Land Cruiser on Sunday. The only problem I had was the snow foam drying too quickly so I had to hose off faster than normal! That and having to get both inside the garage before waxing owing to the fact that it was full sun and nudging 30! Do I miss cleaning the car in UK winters?  Nope. Not one bit. I am jealous of the snow though - looks awesome. Now just think what a mess that melted snow/road grime/salt combo is going to make in a couple of day's time.........:detailer::wall:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Yep...this was the scene as I was tidying up!


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Not for me with the 2” of snow. Zero motivation today.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Braved it Saturday morning, had my MOT at 6:45am back home (with a clean certificate) by 8:00am and started cleaning... -1 degrees the snowfoam froze on the car.

Cracked on with warm water in the buckets and managed to get it mostly clean, I was just aiming to get the salt off and managed that at least!


----------



## pyro-son (Dec 12, 2016)

Cleaned on Saturday, was showing 2-4 degrees but didn't have any issues just chilly hands, which was solved with warm water in the buckets. Next morning it was covered in snow. Keeps it protected I guess?


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Managed to get two cars snow foamed and pressure washed and that was about it. Had my new sealskinz gloves on though n highly recommend them:thumb:

https://www.sealskinz.com/gloves/ultra-grip-gloves-black-grey.htm

Sign upto there newsletter and get a code aswell!


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

joe_con19 said:


> Managed to get two cars snow foamed and pressure washed and that was about it. Had my new sealskinz gloves on though n highly recommend them:thumb:
> 
> https://www.sealskinz.com/gloves/ultra-grip-gloves-black-grey.htm
> 
> Sign upto there newsletter and get a code aswell!


I've wondered about these when I saw them mentioned on here, can you submerse them?! i.e. and not get wet.


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

ttc6 said:


> I've wondered about these when I saw them mentioned on here, can you submerse them?! i.e. and not get wet.


Yeah they go a decent length up the arm and my hands were bone dry and kept them warm aswell

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

ttc6 said:


> I've wondered about these when I saw them mentioned on here, can you submerse them?! i.e. and not get wet.


Give you a bit of an idea on the length









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Old one dropped off


__
https://flic.kr/p/38245597744

New one picked up and cleaned up quickly 
Watering can job this morning, Tap was frozen :lol:
All glass polished, alittle Autoglym super resin by hand all over just to remove glue spots and water marks


__
https://flic.kr/p/25140276728


__
https://flic.kr/p/39010480641

Cleaned the mother in laws Mini up quick too


__
https://flic.kr/p/24146870737

Flickr isn't iPhone friendly sorry


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Not a hope up here, todays the first day where it managed to get above zero

Been getting minus 7 easily


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

My wife refused to wash the car today, apparently it was too cold, given our marriage vows I was left somewhat disappointed. :lol:


----------



## das6dan (Dec 18, 2016)

Bought a K4 in the black friday sales and it's still sat in the garage with the security wrappers on!

Really a mixture of no time and sht weather.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Couldn’t wait any longer. Snow has thawed to just the piles now so I thought it time to give it a go. KC Green Star sprayed all over and left to dwell the power washed off and blown dry. A massive improvement, but not perfect. I didn’t want to have too much water in case it froze and turned the drive into a skating rink. Very impressed with the porous drive we chose, the water drains straight through and the sun pretty much dried the rest. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

A nice maintenance wash today. Love getting the car cleaned at this time of year. It doesn't take much work when it's prepped before winter and the transformation is always a joy.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I was going to jet wash mine today but there was a 3 car queue, I don't do queueing.

So came home for a beer and some spicy chicken wings in front of the fire. A much better use of time I'm sure you'll agree.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Gave mine a quick going over this morning, once the sun came up it was quite pleasant, a balmy 10c with no wind and warm water in the buckets:thumb:


----------

